# meyers diamond plow e47 only turns one way



## drewberryfresh (Dec 20, 2014)

just bought a 2000 silverado 2500hd with a meyers diamond plow as a first plow truck for a company im just starting out and the plow only turns left.... the c coil has been replaced.... when i reversed the hoses it will only turn right... hoses? bad control in the cab?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

drewberryfresh;1905875 said:


> just bought a 2000 silverado 2500hd with a meyers diamond plow as a first plow truck for a company im just starting out and the plow only turns left.... the c coil has been replaced.... when i reversed the hoses it will only turn right... hoses? bad control in the cab?


Check for magnetism at C valve when someone try to move plow right. Hint unhook motor wires so plow doesn't move. No magnetism use test light to check for power at c coil, green wire. If you have power replace coil, no power have to check connections, wiring and control.

Another quick test is to swap the red and green wires at the pump. press up on control, does it go right?


----------



## drewberryfresh (Dec 20, 2014)

i switched the red and green wires and still went left.... but when i switch the hoses it goes right even when i press left that normal?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you check for magnetism and power at C coil? Most likely you are gonna need a C valve.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

C coils don't fail as often as the valve. You probably need a new C valve. If this is a new unit to you I suggest having a pro check it out and make sure the crossover relief is functioning properly. It requires a test bench and gages to set it correctly.


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

I also like when i service all my plows to disconnect the lines, put them in a bucket. Jack up the plow and move left and right. This flushes the rams, checks rams for binding and check a-frame and quad for bidding. Out of 120 plows I service it has worked great. Found one bent ram that I wouldn't have found, the pump pushed it through it's cycle, but manually it bound up.


----------



## drewberryfresh (Dec 20, 2014)

ok so i thought it was e47... it wasnt it was a e60h.... thats what i get for trusting a person i sent to check lol.... anyway so i checked for power, theres power... took the coil off and swapped it for the old one, same outcome no right... i took off the red wire and then it would only go left.... as i was looking at the coil the new one the guy i bought the truck from put on doesnt go flush with the box the coils sit on but the b coil does... ill try to post the pic... also i dropped the blade and pushed the pump all the way down and the quick disconnects came off nice than i swapped the hoses and turned it right(only goes right after the switching of the hoses) and the disconnect on the passenger side was a nightmare to come off so i got it off, switched it back... so new questions

causes i can think of i didnt try yet

low oil?
clogged oil lines?
the block the coils sit on (pa block? or some different wording?)


----------



## drewberryfresh (Dec 20, 2014)

*pics*

see how one coil doesnt drop all the way down?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Need C valve, not the coil. 9 out of ten times C valve is reason for no right.


----------



## drewberryfresh (Dec 20, 2014)

so if you all can see the c coil cap i guess you can call it how come it looks to be not sitting down all the way to the pa block?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

drewberryfresh;1913074 said:


> so if you all can see the c coil cap i guess you can call it how come it looks to be not sitting down all the way to the pa block?


Aftermarket coil would be my guess. Doesn't matter since the coil grounds at the screw on top anyway.


----------



## drewberryfresh (Dec 20, 2014)

kimber750;1913089 said:


> Aftermarket coil would be my guess. Doesn't matter since the coil grounds at the screw on top anyway.


So if that nut on top of the coil if its rusty it wouldn't work?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

drewberryfresh;1913238 said:


> So if that nut on top of the coil if its rusty it wouldn't work?


This is why you check for magnetism. If you have power and magnetism at c coil it is time to replace the c valve.


----------

